# Getting started with 600EX-RT, advice?



## Axilrod (Dec 28, 2012)

So I got my first flash, a 600EX-RT. So far I just got a Gary Fong Lighsphere diffuser for it and that's about it. I was just curious as to what fun things I can do with it just to experiment. I've always shot with natural light/reflectors, but I know flashes open up a whole new world. I feel like I'm clueless as to where to start, so any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 28, 2012)

Look at Syl Arenas lectures on YouTube with B&H...Some are pretty good. 

Start with off camera perhaps with a cord if you don't have multiple flash units...
And just remember where all speedliters who want to experiment end up.... Like cat ladies who start with one and end up with the slogan on their T shirt " one is never enough". 

You will start with battery chargers, gels, and stofens and end up with flash guns meowing at you from every corner. Be warned.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Dec 28, 2012)

+1 for Syl's stuff. The Speedlighter's Handbook is a great read, too.

http://www.amazon.com/Speedliters-Handbook-Learning-Craft-Speedlites/dp/032171105X

Some of his main points are to:
1) get the camera off of the same axis as the lens
2) "getting interesting light means using interesting shadows"


----------



## MichaelTheMaven (Dec 28, 2012)

I know Im a little biased, but this is pretty dang good: http://www.canontrainingvideo.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=43

MM


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys, I'm watching "Getting the Most out of Canon Speedlites" right now, great stuff!


----------



## DrChemE (Dec 30, 2012)

Just found Lighting Persona by Syl Arena as well, follows a pattern similar to his book. Had not discovered these B+H videos until yesterday.


----------



## RC (Dec 30, 2012)

ST-E3-RT will open a whole new world of excitement. Seriously, get Syl's Speedliter's handbook, it will introduce you to all kinds of techniques, tips and gear ideas.


----------



## Dukinald (Dec 30, 2012)

+1 on Syl's videos on B&H 

http://www.youtube.com/user/BHPhotoVideoProAudio/videos?query=syl

Just watch these the other day and can't wait for my gear to arrive so I can apply what he discussed.

There's even a separate video about the 600EX-RT.


----------



## RC (Dec 30, 2012)

privatebydesign said:


> Syl's Speedliters Handbook is very good, but it doesn't cover the 600EX-RT, his videos do, and I am sure a second edition will, but for a 600 owner his book has limitations.



True it doesn't cover the 600EX-RT but only a very small part of the book is device specific. The book is still highly relevant even for Nikon and other non Canon users. The book is filled with lighting techniques, multiple flash use, all kinds of modifiers, HSS, and lots of gear suggestions and options. I look forward to a second edition but I wouldn't expect it for a while.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 30, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> So I got my first flash, a 600EX-RT. So far I just got a Gary Fong Lighsphere diffuser for it and that's about it. I was just curious as to what fun things I can do with it just to experiment. I've always shot with natural light/reflectors, but I know flashes open up a whole new world. I feel like I'm clueless as to where to start, so any advice would be greatly appreciated!



I would even suggest getting Joe McNally's book Sketching Light. I have that and Syl' book and they are great, and the most reccomended books on the strobist.com


----------



## RC (Dec 30, 2012)

privatebydesign said:


> RC,
> 
> I have both books here in front of me, and several 600EX-RT's. I have highly recommended Syl's book for years, until recently it was a benchmark, but if you look at his sites you will learn very little extra from the book.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the additional info and advice. I just placed the "Digital Guide Book" in my Amazon cart, I'm looking forward to the read. Of course you know as soon as Canon releases the RT equivalent for the 430EX II, there will be a new edition of the book.


----------



## digital paradise (Dec 31, 2012)

Before getting too dependant on the sphere learn why your flash head rotates . After going through Syl's excellent work try this site. Start in the blue column on the right - flash photography techniques. 

My flash guru

http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-photography-techniques/


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 5, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> So far I just got a Gary Fong Lighsphere diffuser for it and that's about it.



Btw: Do you feel the Lightsphere is too top-heavy when mounted on a flash as large as the 600rt? And how are your experiences so far, would you buy it again?


----------



## brad goda (Feb 11, 2013)

first learn and do all you can with the flash on camera.
research learn and experiment... learn the good and the limitations of the flash in all variations of positions and modifiers.

then get that thing off your camera via off camera cable or RT controller...
try that and all the positions modifiers distances.... ect and ect...

then buy a second light and now it will get really fun...

then ect. ect.

have FUN!


----------

